# We only live once so why don't we live to the fullest...



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

A good friend of mine that I play football with told me this and it's kinda true alright maybe im not the most religious person in the world but I think if we just give ourselves a chance and out ourselves out there...sure there are asses out there and we get ups and downs but there are also good and nice people out there....seriously why don't we just give it a shot....let's atleast try cause I know I am and im liking it...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

What exactly are you doing?


----------



## myshell (Apr 17, 2006)

I personally think we are living life to the fullest! But it's Over-Full and we have too much of somethings that we just don't need. So it's more a matter in my opinion of lowering the fullness of anxiety, thoughts, physical reactions etc. That's why I thought going for it and bursting into life just never seemed to be real to me, I felt fake, covering up intensity. Heading back to basics and lowering the fullness of reactions and thoughts is the first step in my experience to then being able to live the proverbial full life. 

Less is more! lol


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Often I feel like I am not living life to the fullest, like there is something missing. I think that's when my depression kicks in, which kicks up my anxiety.

But you are right, we only have one life to live and it will be over in a fleeting moment. I have said before that I don't want to wake up when I am 70 and wonder why I was miserable all those years.

Faith has been my answer, and I know others have found their own ways of pulling themselves up and out of this hole.

So stop watching others have what they want and get out there and start living!


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

(Blah, wrong thread)


----------

